# Elite Bluegrass Monostand



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

This fall I'm going to nuke my front lawn, till, level with a sand/peat mix, and seed with an elite bluegrass. If all goes well, I will do my backyard the following fall.

I live in a Zone 8B, dry hot summers and mild winters. I have an irrigation system and get full sun on the front and backyards. Most yards in the area have kentucky 31/bluegrass mix or hybrid bermuda. I currently have a bluegrass/rye front yard and bluegrass backyard. Most of my bluegrass is SPF30 and is lighter in color and most of the rye dies in the summer. My front yard is not as uniform in color as I would like, thus the nuking in the fall. This is a hobby and I'm always looking to progress. Not many people grow bluegrass down here and I enjoy the challenge and everything about bluegrass.

I want to seed an elite monostand bluegrass, just not sure which one to go with. I need something that can mainly withstand the heat, be reel mowed at 1 inch or less (shouldn't be a problem with any elite strand), and is dark in color. I've been looking at Award, Bewitched, Everglade, Everest, and Mazama. Seams like the most popular is Bewitched. Is there a reason for this? I think any of these cultivars would be good. What do you think? Any comment or suggestion would be much appreciated.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It sounds like you need to read @Pete1313's renovation thread to learn more about bewitched and see how it turned out.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=436


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @FuzzeWuzze


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Bewitched is very popular, but mazama is gaining alot of popularity due to it being alittle darker just after establishment. Not sure if the color difference is just early on as bewitched seems to grow darker and darker during the first and second years after establishment. You can check @NoslracNevok lawn thread for some good side-by-side comparison of bewitched vs. mazama during establishment. Kove's Lawn. Bewitched does very well in my area and I love it. There is my lawn, but I have also renovated a relative's and coworker's lawn to bewitched. Both of them are lower maintenance then what I do, look amazing, and dont have any issues or any disease pressure of any kind. I had some minor disease pressure on mine during the grow in year, but last year was a difficult growing season in the midwest.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @Pete1313

Do you think Bewitched will do well in a dry hot climate with irrigation? Mazama is intriguing. Its fairly new and not sure how it would hold up to heat and disease. But I guess that's the hobby.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I think it is easier to grow grass in a dry climate then wet and humid. Since you have irrigation, you can always add water but you cant take it away. Too wet, and combined with humidity, creates more issues then dry. What are your typical temps? You have bluegrass in the back now that you maintain, so I see no reason why bewitched shouldn't do well in your area as well.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

We average 5 degrees colder than Las Vegas an any given day. Hot 100+ temps for around 30 days per year. This year has been mild though and tons of rain. We have only hit low 90's a couple days so far. Next week is suppose to be mid to high 90's. Also, we have almost no humidity and average around 10 inches of rain per year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It would be awesome to see a mazama monostand. The colour and general look of mazama is really nice from what I've seen. Having said that I love me some bewitched. Although bewitched is rated well for shade and does good in shade it's important to remember it's still KBG and loves sun so you having a full sun area is great. I think either bewitched or mazama you'll be happy with and both should do great reel mowed low.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11

Some dark mazama out front would look sweet! Bewitched isn't far off in colour and will darken up in time. I have a few months to decide. I think I'll be pleased with whatever elite monostand I go with.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd start by checking the NTEP data on different varieties. https://www.ntep.org/ Each unique variety has attributes more and less suitable with your particular location and climate.

I weighed each attribute for each cultivar and decided to test the top two in person, which were Mazama and Bewitched. Today, 9 Months after seeding them, they grow at the same rate, Bewitched blades are slightly finer, Mazama color is slightly darker. I'm extremely happy with both.

My plots haven't been through summer, whichever does better I'll be using for a full reno this fall. The only certainty now is I prefer the monostand over mixed. (I also have a plot of 1:1 Bewitched Mazama)


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

For my Monostand, I ended up choosing Blueberry. The NTEP test location is not too far from me and it gave the Blueberry a genetic color of 9 (NTEP data).

I am very happy with it.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @NoslracNevok

Unfortunately the NTEP test for bluegrass had no similar areas to mine. I guess I'm not suppose to be growing bluegrass in the desert  Logan, Utah is the closest test area done. Its 5.5 hours north of me, and has a different climate. I'm most similar to Arizona and Nevada (I live on the boarder of Utah, Arizona, and Nevada), with slightly less heat in the summer.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@ericgautier Have you had any disease issues with Blueberry?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

NoslracNevok said:


> I'd start by checking the NTEP data on different varieties. https://www.ntep.org/ Each unique variety has attributes more and less suitable with your particular location and climate.
> 
> I weighed each attribute for each cultivar and decided to test the top two in person, which were Mazama and Bewitched. Today, 9 Months after seeding them, they grow at the same rate, Bewitched blades are slightly finer, Mazama color is slightly darker. I'm extremely happy with both.
> 
> My plots haven't been through summer, whichever does better I'll be using for a full reno this fall. The only certainty now is I prefer the monostand over mixed. (I also have a plot of 1:1 Bewitched Mazama)


I'm curious why the preference to the monostand over the mix? Building a new construction so I'll likely be laying down seed next spring. I've been looking into Bewitched, Mazama, and a couple of other dark varieties of KBG.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> @ericgautier Have you had any disease issues with Blueberry?


No disease issues as long as you are prepared. Last year, I was not. I lost a tiny portion of my side strip from not acting quickly enough. :lol: It also doesn't help that my DIY sprinkler doesn't hit my side strip too well. I might just make the side strip my test plot so I have something to do in the fall.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> > @ericgautier Have you had any disease issues with Blueberry?
> ...


I'm prepared. I'm home most mornings and nights. I can catch disease early and treat it. I'm not too worried about it as long as the monostand has great disease resistance; which seams most elite varieties do.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

> I'm curious why the preference to the monostand over the mix? Building a new construction so I'll likely be laying down seed next spring. I've been looking into Bewitched, Mazama, and a couple of other dark varieties of KBG.


 *screwed up the quote :/

@KoopHawk I love the visual consistency of it. Same growth habits, color, blade shape, etc. Aesthetically compared to my monostands, the multistand is ~90%. It looks blemished to me.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> I'm prepared. I'm home most mornings and nights. I can catch disease early and treat it. I'm not too worried about it as long as the monostand has great disease resistance; which seams most elite varieties do.


If I remember right, Bewitched has better disease scores compared to Blueberry. But I couldn't pass up the perfect color score for Blueberry (for my location).


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @ericgautier

A lot to think about. Ultimately I just need to pick one and go for it.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> We average 5 degrees colder than Las Vegas an any given day. Hot 100+ temps for around 30 days per year. This year has been mild though and tons of rain. We have only hit low 90's a couple days so far. Next week is suppose to be mid to high 90's. Also, we have almost no humidity and average around 10 inches of rain per year.


I'm not going to lie, those high temps will make it challenging for any cool season grass! Since you already grow a cool season grass though, I know you are up for the challenge!


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for the confidence @Pete1313 !


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Decided to do a Bewitched monostand. Ordered 5lbs from United Seeds today. Looking forward to my front yard reno this fall. Also looking forward to how well Bewitched holds up next summer to our hot dry heat.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Late response but also looking forward to seeing how it goes for you.

I'll be renovating at least a portion of my front yard(only ~700 sqft) with a Mono Mazama because they're gonna let me buy direct @ $4/Lb (25# min) and i can just drive down 45 minutes south and pick it up. Its my test to see how quickly i can get a functional lawn that my kids can use so i can redo the back yard at a later date. So it will be interesting to compare.

Also of note, since i'll never need 25# KBG for my tiny area i'll be selling 10# of it at some point at my cost + shipping(i think i can fit it in a $15 flat rate USPS box) if anyones interested PM me. Once i get it sometime this week ill post it in the right forum area if its not claimed.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

@FuzzeWuzze I received by bewitched seed a while back, but I keep talking myself out of the reno frontyard. My soil is horrible out front but the KBG is holding on strong this summer.

I might be interested in some of your Mazama Seed. Let me know when you get it. Thanks.


----------

